# Tea Cup Ride?



## Angel-Rae (Mar 11, 2018)

@TolisaMarie and others where is the cool tea cup ride from and is that what is producing the fun fairground music?


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 11, 2018)

The teacup ride is Francine's special request item. The carousel amenity makes the music.

Edit* The teacup ride makes music as well!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 11, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> The teacup ride is Francine's special request item. The carousel amenity makes the music.
> 
> Edit* The teacup ride makes music as well!


Thank you. Your camp site is looking great.


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 11, 2018)

I love the teacup ride!  But I wish the campers could ride in it.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 11, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> I love the teacup ride!  But I wish the campers could ride in it.



That's super lame that they don't ride it!


----------



## Ras (Mar 12, 2018)

No one asked, but the tea cup music is the main game's Thanksgiving music!


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 12, 2018)

That is so good to know Ras!  I have missed the Thanksgiving event so many times because that is when things get busy IRL.  I will have to put the ride back in my town so I can listen to the music.  I absolutely LOVE all the AC music.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

Aaa I so need this, might just invite Francine to my campsite now because I always get her at the worst times and I don't really have time to call and do req's to those not out atm ;;


----------



## Ras (Mar 12, 2018)

I was desperate to level up Francine so I could pair the tea cups with the merry-go-round. More recently, I just had to have Bill’s lotus pond.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 12, 2018)

I wish the campers rode in it too! That would have been so cool.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 12, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I wish the campers rode in it too! That would have been so cool.



There's a lot of things like this I wish were more interactive -- like the swings, I wish they actually swung -- but I imagine they're trying to keep the game from devouring people's batteries with all that movement.

Still, it almost seems pointless to have a tea cup ride that can't be ridden. (Rode? Rided? My brain is gone for the day.)


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 13, 2018)

Ridden in Australian English.


----------



## Scribble (Mar 14, 2018)

I really expected they'd be able to ride it. Definitely disappointed. :<
I also wish our character could interact with the amenities if none of the animals are on them.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2018)

villagers dont ride it? oh well, not going to level up or invite francine then. since i dislike her.


----------



## Ras (Mar 14, 2018)

It’s still a cool item. For them to ride it, it would need to be an amenity. It is far too small for the animals to fit as it is.


----------

